# Fox hunting question!!!



## Pafox (Jan 19, 2006)

I live in PA and at this point of the season i'm seeing fox travel in pairs of two. The other night my mother saw a pair of fox cross the road where i like to fox hunt at on a farm. But last night i went fox hunting out behind my house and called a pair of fox in. I shot the one fox and dropped it but the other one got away. I do have two traps set out but haven't gotten any luck except a **** and a few possums. My question is ... since i shot the one fox is it possible for me to call the other one in like i did the last time?


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

Yes, but use a "fox" call so it will think it is it's mate. Have done this the same night as shooting one and gotten the other.


----------



## Pafox (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks alot ... actually i'm going out tonight to hunt two farms and when i get home i'll hunt out back and try what you said. I'll let you know how i did tomorrow. Oh and how do you post pics on here because i have some pics of fox and some critters i'd like to get on here.


----------



## harvy (Jan 20, 2006)

fox are starting to mate this time of year. use a fox call, such as a female in heat call if you shot the female. if you shot the female you could use a challenge call, the remaining fox, especially if it is a male will come back the next night searching for his partner. good luck.


----------



## Pafox (Jan 19, 2006)

I shot the male fox... it was pretty big .. i have photos and stuff but i don't know how to put them on here ... thanks I appreciate your advice


----------



## Pafox (Jan 19, 2006)

Well last night i went out behind my house again using fox calls to bring in that other fox. It worked ... that fox came in on me from my leftside and i got her to stop ... i fired and didn't see it anywhere ... so i looked for her for about an hour but couldn't find her or any blood .... i guess i'll go out and look tomorrow morning and if i don't find that fox then i guess i missed ... question is .. if i did miss do you think i could call her in a 3rd time???


----------



## nutt (Jan 17, 2006)

haha...third times a charm. Where you at in PA?? Im around Pittsburgh.


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

Once bitten, twice shy......................... Wait for a week or so, then try again. Just try your regular pred calls this time.


----------



## Pafox (Jan 19, 2006)

Went out this morning to see if i could find that fox ... i found her about 20-25 yards away from where i shot her ... had a nice shot on her though ... i shot the male fox and its mate and i think i'll give the area a break and hunt this one farm tonight my friend wants me to fox hunt since he said he's been hearing and seeing them alot. So hopefully i'll get a fox or two there.


----------



## Pafox (Jan 19, 2006)

I went out tonight on this farm and picked a spot in the middle of a field where there was a treeline with the wind in my face and called in a fox within 5 minutes ... but it just stayed up at the top of the field for the longest time not doing anything and then finally circled around to my leftside behind this tall grass ... i could just see his eyes and he was in a trot at 120 yds. away ... this is the 3rd time i've called in this fox and he keeps doing the same thing and i'm getting frustated ... i'm only 17 with one heck of a shot ... but i like to have them in close so i can make sure that shot really counts ... any tips on how to bring em in closer?????


----------



## ReKooH (Jan 10, 2006)

Mabye a Decoy will bring em in a little closer


----------



## yooperyotebuster (Dec 13, 2005)

Fellas,
I have killed alot mor fox than I have yotes. I have never used a call that makes fox vocalizations. I useally use a very high pitched distress call.

If you would please let me know where I can get my hands on one of these calls.

I'm not interested in electronics mouth calls only. Please help me out!


----------

